# Calling all S/H growers



## L I Jane (Nov 17, 2006)

I have 4 phals in my house near a southern exposure window that also has a radiator fairly near my tray.They are violaceas in S/H .I keep them in doors in the winter as my greenhouse is kept cooler for all my other plants.My dilemma is now that we are going away for approx 11 days & the reservoirs will not be filled regularly-- so could dry out as well as the sphagnum I keep as a top dressing but that part I can live with .I was wondering if I could put the pots in a deep tray with water that would cover the holes on the S/H pots so that the evaporation over the 11 days will eventually drop the level of the water in the tray exposing the holes of the pots thus giving the reservoirs a longer time to remain full.I have time to try it but wanted to know if you thought it would be feasible.Lately our weather has been so warm that the heat isn't on so difficult for me to test it but cold weather will be here so soon-most likely on our vacation.
Any comments?


----------



## Heather (Nov 17, 2006)

I think it is feasible Jane, but it is also a risk for the spread of disease. I would doubt it would be a problem, but that's the only thing I can see that would be problematic. 

Another thought might be taping over the holes and then watering and filling the resevoir a bit higher? Just a thought. You might also think of moving the plants to a less sunny area, away from the radiator, there-by lowering the temps enough to slow the evaporation. 

Jeez...I can't believe I answer these things. I've come a long way in three years (not that that makes my answers valid or anything!). Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 17, 2006)

I think Heather's ideas are good. I would like to add that it wouldn't hurt them to be in a cooler environment for 11 days. Therefore, I would put them in the greenhouse where the humidity will be higher, decreasing evaporation. NY weather is about to change. Highs in my area will only be in the mid 40's this weekend

Have a nice vacation!!! I will be just aross the sound next week.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2006)

If you fill their wells and place them in a cooler, darker spot for 11 days, I don't think they will dry out enough to hurt them, if they dry out at all.


----------



## bwester (Nov 17, 2006)

I say you ask Ray. He is all knowing.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 21, 2006)

My option is to just water them very heavily before leaving. Put them is a place that gets a little less light and forget about them. I regualarly left my orchids in s/h for a 2 week period with no real negative results. Naturally, upon returning I once again watered them heavily.


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

You can try putting them in seperate trays that are a bit bigger. Or you can always give them to me oke: kidding. Who's taking care of rascal?


----------



## e-spice (Nov 22, 2006)

I would definitely not cover the drain holes. In my experience very bad things happen when you don't get root ventilation (i.e. they rot).

I have let phals dry out somewhat (due to being away) and they were just fine when watered them again.

e-spice


----------

